# Registration Deadline for Ryleys Run!!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just put it on my weekend "ToDo" list. Thanks for the nudge:  :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Just put it on my weekend "ToDo" list. Thanks for the nudge:  :


Oh Rob, I dont worry about you and Oakly because I know you are coming. The people from last year, I dont worry about because I know they are all coming back. Its the newbies. I just want them to have all the benefits. Thanks though. I would never not have a vest for our man Oakly. No way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Just put it on my weekend "ToDo" list. Thanks for the nudge:  :


I'm still thinkin' you and Oakster could catch a flight out here or something


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I'm still thinkin' you and Oakster could catch a flight out here or something


OH NO YOU DONT!!!! LOL!!! You are not stealing Oakly and Rob to come out there. We want the boys at our event. Thank you very much. LOL!!! I just had to groan you over that one Steve. LOL!!! But I will remove it. LOL!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

You know we are coming Donna and I did manage to make our hotel reservations a few days ago. Can't wait!!!!

PS - Jester would be very upset if his wrestling buddy Oakly went to CA.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> You know we are coming Donna and I did manage to make our hotel reservations a few days ago. Can't wait!!!!
> 
> PS - Jester would be very upset if his wrestling buddy Oakly went to CA.


You, Larry and Jester are of course on the list Cindy. Would not have it any other way. This is more for the new ones who are coming. We have received some registrations for new people coming from here and I just want to make sure they make their reservation or give me their name so I can add them to the block of rooms. Thanks so much Cindy.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping for those who are coming.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping and also thanking those who are pming letting me know they are coming and staying. Its getting close


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> OH NO YOU DONT!!!! LOL!!! You are not stealing Oakly and Rob to come out there. We want the boys at our event. Thank you very much. LOL!!! I just had to groan you over that one Steve. LOL!!! But I will remove it. LOL!!!


 
LOL---I probably deserved a groan for trying to tempt them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> LOL---I probably deserved a groan for trying to tempt them.


Nah!!! I removed it. You do too much good work to groan you. LOL!!! I just had to do that for trying to steal Oaks and Rob.. LOL!!!!! But you guys have this year's poster boy, Valentino.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I filled out my applications, signed the waivers and wrote out the check.
Now I just have to mail it. I read that only people who run get the goody bags, shirts and vests. I plan on doing the walk.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jud said:


> I filled out my applications, signed the waivers and wrote out the check.
> Now I just have to mail it. I read that only people who run get the goody bags, shirts and vests. I plan on doing the walk.


Everyone who preregisters that is walking or running gets a goody bag....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bumping this up for people who are still thinking about coming. Thanks


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What about the shirt and vest?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't worry, Jud. You will get your vest and shirt when you check in the day of the walk. You will also get your goodie bag at that time...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Goody! I am looking forward to it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> Goody! I am looking forward to it.


Me too! I haven't made my reservations yet! :doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Me too! I haven't made my reservations yet! :doh:


Better get moving there Kim. But if you dont, your name is on the list that I have to give them on June 10, so no worries if you should forget. 

For everyone who is coming, just to reinstate, your shirts, vests, and goody bags will be given to you when you check in on the day of Ryley's Run. Everything will be in the bag for you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun!! I really wish I could go... I don't think I'd ever get a passport in time since are stupid government is slow at everything.... 

I hope you guys post lots and lots of pics!


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am wondering (and pardon me if I missed it) is there anything special going on for the walk in Sacramento? It is on the same day as the one in Albany, correct?

Any special places to stay, is the same goody bags given to the ones in Sacramento as in Albany?

I am thinking up coming up, but need to know some details - my head is feeling kinda light from all the math homework I had to do today for my college class .

I would really like to go, just trying to plan it out with the husband.

Thanks,

Laura

Winston and Maizee's mommy


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> I am wondering (and pardon me if I missed it) is there anything special going on for the walk in Sacramento? It is on the same day as the one in Albany, correct?
> 
> Any special places to stay, is the same goody bags given to the ones in Sacramento as in Albany?
> 
> ...



Laura,
They have lots planned and they have a number of goodies in their goody bags as well. The tshirt and bandanas are the same but it will say Sacramento instead of Albany. The bags will be the same and there are a lot of the same stuff in theirs that is in ours. 
Also, they have things going on as well. Steve(Sharlin) or Sharon(Time4Goldens) can tell you where to stay. But they are doing a lot of what we are doing here. We tried to make it the same for the most part. Hope you can make it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> I am wondering (and pardon me if I missed it) is there anything special going on for the walk in Sacramento? It is on the same day as the one in Albany, correct?
> 
> Any special places to stay, is the same goody bags given to the ones in Sacramento as in Albany?
> 
> ...


We will be having different goodie bags than Albany's, and will have different vendors as well. I believe the vendor count is around 20-25 and the main staging area for the walk will be at homeplate of the baseball field at American River Junior College. T-shirts, and other things (can't say what yet cause Donna hasn't gotten her's in the mail yet) will be included. We have quite a few raffle prizes and of course the vendors will be giving things out. As far as staying at a hotel, I don't know what everybody is accustosmed to, but, La Quinta Inn, 916-348-0900, is offering a group rate of $81.00 for a single king or $86.00 for two twins, free wireless, complimentary continental breakfast, and is PET FRIENDLY - no extra charge for pets. And it's only 5 minutes from the college and directly off of Interstate 80. If anyone is interested be sure and tell them you are with Ryley's Run and you are to receive group rates. I've stayed in La Qunita's before and they aren't too bad at all.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> We will be having different goodie bags than Albany's, and will have different vendors as well. I believe the vendor count is around 20-25 and the main staging area for the walk will be at homeplate of the baseball field at American River Junior College. T-shirts, and other things (can't say what yet cause Donna hasn't gotten her's in the mail yet) will be included. We have quite a few raffle prizes and of course the vendors will be giving things out. As far as staying at a hotel, I don't know what everybody is accustosmed to, but, La Quinta Inn, 916-348-0900, is offering a group rate of $81.00 for a single king or $86.00 for two twins, free wireless, complimentary continental breakfast, and is PET FRIENDLY - no extra charge for pets. And it's only 5 minutes from the college and directly off of Interstate 80. If anyone is interested be sure and tell them you are with Ryley's Run and you are to receive group rates. I've stayed in La Qunita's before and they aren't too bad at all.


Actually Steve, your goody bags are the same as ours because my guy is doing your bags and a lot of the same stuff is going in them because we have mostly the same vendors giving us stuff. I think there are only a couple of things different.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Super!!! I saw you had posted and figured you wanted to know what the heck was coming in the mail. And I ain't tellin'.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I didn't realize we had anyone on the West Coast on this forum - great to see we have neighbors. I have not posted as much as Donna has - but it is true - the runs are organized very similar. Our vendors are not quite to 25 yet - but we have the following companies coming...

Barkin Hot Fashions
BowWow Licious
Camp Bow Wow
Canidae
Chilly Dawgs
Costco
Doggone Happy Pet Supplies & More
Doodie Duty
Home Again Microchipping
Michi P - Petite Pet Couture
Nutro Products
PetLane
PetTech of Vacaville 
St. Francis Pet Education and Training Center
Woof Creek Barkery

We have lot of entertainment, a DJ for music, a fitness person to do the warm-up, refreshments, and yes the goodie bags are almost identical to Albany's as Donna and I have been gathering support as a team.

The run is guaranteed to be fun!!!! We are asking for pre-registration soon, prior to June 10th due to all the things I still have to order. And the closer we are on the order to number the less we waste on overages and the more that goes to rescue.

We hope anyone within driving distance of the Sacramento run will come!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

time4goldens said:


> I didn't realize we had anyone on the West Coast on this forum - great to see we have neighbors. I have not posted as much as Donna has - but it is true - the runs are organized very similar. Our vendors are not quite to 25 yet - but we have the following companies coming...
> 
> Barkin Hot Fashions
> BowWow Licious
> ...



Looks good Sharon. Kind of nice to see it as a visitor looking at it. I am sure that it will be a huge success out in Sacramento. With you and Steve in charge of it, there is no way it could be anything less.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

What time is the walk on the 23rd in Sacramento? I see a application for Sacramento on the web site, but it looks different from the Albany one.

Thanks,

Laura
Winston and Maizee's mommy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> What time is the walk on the 23rd in Sacramento? I see a application for Sacramento on the web site, but it looks different from the Albany one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I hope Steve or Sharon confirms.

When: 
Saturday, June 23, 2007, 8:00 AM 2007 
Where: American River College
Sacramento , CA 95841


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

The run in Sacramento officially starts at 8:30, we are opening at 7:45am for check-in. There is plenty to do before 8:30, vendor booth, stretching session, say hi to some very friendly tail wagging friends.

We hope you can make it.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sending in my registration, along with my daughters (she is 15) registration today. We will be bringing Maizee and Winston too!!

Can't wait.. I think it will be a blast - this is the farthest I have ever gone for a walk 

Laura
Winston and Maizee's mom..


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> I am sending in my registration, along with my daughters (she is 15) registration today. We will be bringing Maizee and Winston too!!
> 
> Can't wait.. I think it will be a blast - this is the farthest I have ever gone for a walk
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your support and I am sure that you and your daughter will not be disappointed. They have it very well organized so I am sure you will have a great time and you will get to meet Steve and Rusty, along with Sharon and her three or maybe one. Not sure who or how many she is bringing. Thanks again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I too thank you and I hope you have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Help -

I called La Quinta and they have NO record of the Ryley's Run rate. They didn't even know what I was talking about!!
This is the La Quinta North at 4604 Madison Avenue.

It was frustrating to say the least.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Laura,

Contact Sharon. Her email address is on the Ryley's Run site. I don't know what the arrangements are for the Sacramento event. I know the people staying and attending the NY event are getting a discount at the Best Western.

I just saw this Laura
" As far as staying at a hotel, I don't know what everybody is accustosmed to, but, La Quinta Inn, 916-348-0900, is offering a group rate of $81.00 for a single king or $86.00 for two twins, free wireless, complimentary continental breakfast, and is PET FRIENDLY - no extra charge for pets. And it's only 5 minutes from the college and directly off of Interstate 80. If anyone is interested be sure and tell them you are with Ryley's Run and you are to receive group rates. I've stayed in La Qunita's before and they aren't too bad at all."

It sometimes depends on who answers the phone when you're making your reservation. At least that was the case for us in Albany. I told people to just call back and it worked. I'd still email Sharon or Steve.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> The run in Sacramento officially starts at 8:30, we are opening at 7:45am for check-in. There is plenty to do before 8:30, vendor booth, stretching session, say hi to some very friendly tail wagging friends.
> 
> We hope you can make it.


Bumping this for someone who is attending the Sacramento run! 

Have fun!!!!


----------

